# Exo Terra & Lucky Reptile Incubator Bargain Cheaper Clone



## jrrl (Mar 25, 2013)

Just thought I'd share as I went into my local Maplins store to find that they were selling a Maplins Gadget branded hot and cold fridge reduced from 79.99 to 59.99 on promotion till the end of the year and low and behold it is an exact copy of the exo terra and lucky reptile incubator normally retailing at £100+!!! It gets better as if you subscribe to Maplins they usually send you vouchers one of which is £5 off when you spend £50 making down to £54.99! Check it out at AC/DC 25-Litre Maxi Fridge : Accessories : Maplin Electronics it even has the tray in the bottom for the water for humidity. I don't work at Maplins or endorse them but when you find a deal like this you just gotta share! Enjoy: victory:


----------



## Lanky-Snake-Lover (Jan 7, 2009)

This cooler/warmer should not be used continuously; maximum recommended time is 10 hours.

looks like the exact same though


----------



## Bradley (Aug 26, 2009)

I spoke to someone about this the other day. It seems these are exactly the same but are smoke damaged stock. The factory making them had a fire and they have no been available from lucky reptile for a few weeks now until everything is cleared. They should still work fine despite this though.


----------



## mad baboon (Oct 2, 2008)

looks, the same but the not to be used for 10 hours worrys me slightly as it would be on for months at a time.


----------



## jrrl (Mar 25, 2013)

Lanky-Snake-Lover said:


> This cooler/warmer should not be used continuously; maximum recommended time is 10 hours.
> 
> looks like the exact same though


Unless the unit is used in a really different extreme climate of the temperature you are tying to incubate at it would never be on for 10 hours continuous because the unit reaches the desired temp and then the thermostat turns off the cooler or warmer. If the desired temp falls or rises then the warmer or cooler kicks in as required and turns off once again. I have used it and tested this and the unit maintains a stable temp because of the size and build quality so is definitely no different than the exo terra or lucky reptile unit. :lolsign:


----------



## jrrl (Mar 25, 2013)

Bradley said:


> I spoke to someone about this the other day. It seems these are exactly the same but are smoke damaged stock. The factory making them had a fire and they have no been available from lucky reptile for a few weeks now until everything is cleared. They should still work fine despite this though.


That's really interesting but I can vouch for these units, they are packaged in Maplins own boxes and there was definitely no smoke smell or damage. Mine works perfectly and I have the knowledge of the unit being backed by a Maplins so if it breaks I can just take it back. I love the fact too that I can use this as either an incubator or as a chiller for my beer for a summer bbq :beer8:


----------

